
Ask HN: What will be the strategy of CAs after Let's Encrypt - thomasdd
Now when SSL certificates could be free for everyone, I am thinking about, &quot;What will the current Comercial SSL&#x2F;CAs like Synamtec, GeoTrust, Thawte, Comodo...&quot;. What you think will be the strategy to sell SSL for money. I think I would still consider some  other CA that Let&#x27;s Encrypt for example to serve HTTPS for mobile applicaion API. But what do You think about the next steps of Synamtec, GeoTrust, Thawte, Comodo...  ???
======
Someone1234
Aside from EV, they might also continue to sell DV certs if the price is low
enough (sub-$10). Let's Encrypt is cheap, but it is massively inconvenient,
and a lot of people would prefer to "waste" a few dollars on a streamlined
process than spend hours trying to get Let's Encrypt working with their
platform/infrastructure/etc.

I just spend $9 renewing with Comodo's "PositiveSSL" because Let's Encrypt was
too much hassle.

~~~
thomasdd
But with the right implemenation and audomation as we did in in my webhosting
company, it is evem more convenient for user. (unless LetsEncrypt is working).
Certificates are reneved automaticaly without any user action. So I think EV
is the key point here for other CAs. Also I think that in the next 2 years,
every webhosting account will be created with HTTPS:// as default, without
even asking the client as HTTPS with LE becomes a standard service out-of-the-
box.

~~~
insoluble
> LE becomes a standard service out-of-the-box.

This _could_ happen, but I would think some of the cram-all-you-can hosting
providers would not want to "waste" CPU power like that. SSL takes slightly
more CPU to serve. My guess is the better half will probably do it, at least
until browsers start complaining when a site fails to use SSL.

------
detaro
Pushing EV certs, offering services around it (monitoring, issuance controls,
deployment, APIs).

------
sjs382
Extended validation, and the other products they already offer.

